# 4.01: Let it go Dish. Let it GO!



## mchaney (Aug 17, 2006)

OK. Looks like a bunch of people have gotten 4.01 and I can already tell it is a solid release because all I've seen are good reports and reports that 4.01 fixed something. Even with a 100% perfect release, you should get a number of posts about "4.01 broke my <insert random feature here>" or "never had this problem until 4.01" just from upgradeaphobia and bandwagon effect. Looks great. Release it to all of us Dish... release it to ALL!  I'm still on 3.66 with audio dropouts, caller ID working intermittently, pixelization, and the new-feature list of 4.01 is making me drool on my keyboard. 

Mike


----------



## Hall (Mar 4, 2004)

You do understand that's the point of this partial releasing ?? they aren't going to wait 12-24 hours and then run with it. if they do, this "special" group that they released it to was nothing more than a "make them feel good" gesture. Expect at least a few days before they release it and in fact, maybe *next* Thursday would make sense.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Like hall indicated...... 

With any release.. Need to give it a few days to burn in.. I would expect if things look positive come Monday they will start rolling it out to a wider audience next week.


----------



## ssmith10pn (Jul 6, 2005)

It's not like they have unlimited bandwidth to realease it all at once to tens of thousands of receivers.

It took Microsoft almost a year to roll out XP service Pac 2 in automatic updates.


----------



## lakebum431 (Jun 30, 2005)

ssmith10pn said:


> It's not like they have unlimited bandwidth to realease it all at once to tens of thousands of receivers.
> 
> It took Microsoft almost a year to roll out XP service Pac 2 in automatic updates.


The updated comes in the satellite signal stream. If they wanted to release it to all at once they could.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

True.. but depending on the install base size they may our may not do that because you don't want your call center to be flooded.


----------



## pcstuff (Jan 22, 2007)

Ron Barry said:


> True.. but depending on the install base size they may our may not do that because you don't want your call center to be flooded.


QFT!


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

QFT???? Quantum Field Theory? Sorry don't know what QFT means....


----------



## Amon37 (Mar 5, 2007)

Ron Barry said:


> QFT???? Quantum Field Theory? Sorry don't know what QFT means....


QFT is webspeak= Quoted For Truth


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Thanks.. Learn something new every day. oh.. and by flooded I mean flooded by customer issues not water.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

ssmith10pn said:


> It's not like they have unlimited bandwidth to realease it all at once to tens of thousands of receivers.


Excuse me, but I want to watch ESPN HD tonight in the best quality possible, so can everyone else stay off the channel so I can have all that bandwidth to myself? Thanks!



The nature of one way satellite transmission is that they can spool it to all receivers at the same time ... no bandwidth limit there. One receiver downloading takes up the same bandwidth as one million. As Ron noted, the issue would be handling the calls at the phone centers for those who don't understand the new features.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

James Long said:


> Excuse me, but I want to watch ESPN HD tonight in the best quality possible, so can everyone else stay off the channel so I can have all that bandwidth to myself? Thanks!


Now that's funny!

Many years ago when ESPN was showing a Bengals game our cable system went out. After many tries I finally get to the repair desk and I was told by a CSR that they lost ESPN because "too many people were watching it".


----------



## rfowkes (Nov 8, 2004)

James Long said:


> As Ron noted, the issue would be handling the calls at the phone centers for those who don't understand the new features.


Speaking of which James, as a recipient of L401 on one of my three 622s even though I never was asked to be part of a beta test group (I'm not complaining) where does one get a full list of the new features in 401 vs 3xx? I assume that there was some e-mail communication between E* and those who volunteered for the beta but what about those of us who got it randomly?

There's a large "beta 401" thread in progress but I'm hoping there's a source with all the features listed in more convenient form. Can you point me to it?

Thanks.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

The first post of that thread has a link to release notes. Not sure if those are the actual notes or just what was e-mailed to the volunteer evaluators as the list doesn't include items mentioned on the Tech Forum that have been verified as included.

I am trying to compile the changes on the EKB ViP622 Software History page. I could use some help identifying when bugs were fixed.


----------



## DP1 (Sep 16, 2002)

Yeah I got 401 on mine overnight Fri/Sat without "asking" for it so obviously they're spooling it out in batches now regardless of the test group.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

rfowkes said:


> There's a large "beta 401" thread in progress but I'm hoping there's a source with all the features listed in more convenient form. Can you point me to it?
> Thanks.


Not a beta thread. L4.01 is not beta.. The test group that was pulled together was done so for the purpose to get a feedback to help make the decision to send this wide spread. L4.01 is a release.


----------



## rfowkes (Nov 8, 2004)

BobaBird said:


> The first post of that thread has a link to release notes. Not sure if those are the actual notes or just what was e-mailed to the volunteer evaluators as the list doesn't include items mentioned on the Tech Forum that have been verified as included.
> 
> I am trying to compile the changes on the EKB ViP622 Software History page. I could use some help identifying when bugs were fixed.


Thanks! Just what I was looking for.


----------



## rfowkes (Nov 8, 2004)

Ron Barry said:


> Not a beta thread. L4.01 is not beta.. The test group that was pulled together was done so for the purpose to get a feedback to help make the decision to send this wide spread. L4.01 is a release.


O.K. I stand corrected. It's not "beta" but just something that is being released to a limited number of testers at this time before making a decision to send this wide spread. You can understand my confusion since this sounds a lot like what beta testing is used for.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

A reminder that it was released to a few thousand (based on the serial number range P Smith reported) non-volunteer receivers as well as the 350 or so volunteers. That is a limited release, not a beta.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

The limited release thing is actually a smart move. Inevitably no matter how much you test anything, that is a false environment. Once release happens, all kinds of crazy configurations exist in the wild that you never even thought of... So a limited early release to random (and this time targetted) customers can help ferret out some of the nastier bugs quicker and you have a chance to fix them before a massive rollout.

Also... in the event that there is a catastrophic error, you have less customers in the field to rollback to earlier code.

For historical reference... A couple of years ago there was a code update to the model 6000 receiver that caused problems with some customers viewing Voom channels with the receiver set to 720p output. It didn't effect everyone, but they rolled back the code quickly on that limited release and were able to fix that bug before the mass rollout a week or two later.


----------

